

U.S. Asks China to Help Rein In Korean Hackers - 3rd3
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/world/asia/us-asks-china-to-help-rein-in-korean-hackers.html

======
chj
It's more likely that USG uses these incidents to further justify NSA
projects.

Surprised by the fact that no one tech guru in the US steps up to a main
stream media and say how laughable the accusations are. Not to defense N.K.,
but to inform US public about the nature of network attacks.

------
cyphunk
God I hope USG has some proof of the N.K. connection up their sleeve.
Otherwise they are digging a deep ditch in which to thrust their trolled
corpse.

------
stefantalpalaru
This whole "north korean hackers" story is a less credible scenario than the
one in Wag the Dog but they make up in perseverance what they lack in
intellect .

~~~
hentrep
Exactly. Mainstream media is so laser-focused on this North Korean witch hunt,
but where is the evidence? Last time the US embarked on a similar vendetta we
ended up invading Iraq on trumped-up weapons of mass destruction charges. And
we all know how well that story played out.

Personally, I think this could be an early play toward further restricting
internet freedom. All of the public pushback on SOPA, PIPA, and disrupting net
neutrality has forced the government into less ethical strategies aimed at the
same goal. What better way to justify new and oppressive cyberterrorism
countermeasures than by framing a rogue nation state that most already
despise?

~~~
clooney
On your second point, I believe you're right. The US government and the FBI
don't believe NK are actually responsible, nor does Obama believe the Chinese
will cooperate. This is pure theater.

------
doctorshady
Like China is going to help? They condemned The Interview just the same.

~~~
hawkice
Also, it's not like the DPRK has a deep bench of high level technical talent
-- unlike their neighbors to the north, who have been known to hack numerous
US-run systems.

